# 8:30 Pace?



## traviss-g (3 Jul 2009)

Hey guys,
So in preparation for BMQ I have started the Navy Seals training program, I'm on week #1 right now but I have a question. I says I should "1.Running- 2m/day,  8:30 pace M/W/F", now is that 2 miles in 8:30 or 1 mile every 8:30? I ran 3.5 km in 19 min, which is about 2.2 miles in 19 min, so either way I have some work to do. Thanks for all the help!

Travis


----------



## Doom (3 Jul 2009)

> now is that 2 miles in 8:30


You'd have to be beyond Olympics i think at that point.



> 1 mile every 8:30?



That's more realistic.
When I go to the gym I can top the treadmill at 14mph, for a short time. Than 10 is my avg. 10mph is like 7:30 if i'm not mistaken to a mile. Keep at what you're doing and don't get carried away with times, you're not setting records are we? how ever they are good for personal achievements, so do what you do. That's all I can say.


----------



## traviss-g (3 Jul 2009)

Awesome thanks, that is what I thought but it was my first run ever so I thought maybe I was just really slow  :. Thanks for the quick answer

PS Have a good time at BMQ!


----------



## Chief (4 Jul 2009)

Just remember there are 1.6 km's in a mile.  It might be easier for you to convert the training plan to the metric system.  A 8:30 min/mile is a 52 min 10 k or approx. 5:12 min/km.  Hope that helps and good luck with your training.

P.S.  That is a pretty decent pace for your first run, you'll do fine.


----------



## traviss-g (5 Jul 2009)

Awesome thanks that helps a lot. Best forum ever for sure! thanks chief!

Travis


----------

